# [SOLVED] Burner makes grinding noise



## Deleted 04/02/17 (May 7, 2006)

I have a LG Super Multi burner which my computer lists as HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N. Anyways, everytime I try to burn a DVD data disc, the burner makes a loud grinding noise, the disc is heard spinning uncontrollably at different speeds, stopping and then restarting. It consumes system resources to the point that even the clock stops running. 

I've unplugged it and replugged it in a few different times to no avail. I've got XP SP3.... any ideas? It makes me nervous being unable to burn stuff. Thanks.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Burner makes grinding noise*

Sounds like the bearings in the spin head are dying, Id replace it soon. DVD burners cost little these days.


----------



## Deleted 04/02/17 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Burner makes grinding noise*

Well, damn! I only bought it back in November!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Burner makes grinding noise*

Depends how much you use it. A year seems short though. Any idea if it has a warranty left?


----------



## Deleted 04/02/17 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Burner makes grinding noise*

Just found out that it did. I lost the receipt but Best Buy can look it up via my debit card, yay. I'll pick that up tomorrow then get to getting the return policy in effect. 

I haven't used it too long, hence why I also am surprised. Thanks for your help.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

yw. Saves buying a new one!!


----------

